# Less squinty!!



## Gary D (20 Jul 2007)

Admin,

I like the new format with the larger text and less glaring background. Thanks 

It's a lot, lot easier on the eyes.

Gary.


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2007)

Have to agree, at the moment I think this new format is great!!


----------



## barq (21 Jul 2007)

It's hard to believe just how well this has worked - especially after what happened over at you-know-where!


----------



## laurence (21 Jul 2007)

looking good, Vern*


*Far Side joke.

L


----------

